
Show HN: Rewind – Your bookmarks, by date, with thumbnails and instant search - bouiboui
Rewind is a Google Chrome extension that displays the bookmarks you saved today, yesterday, last week (or at any date) on one page, with thumbnails and instant search.<p>It&#x27;s totally free and it relies on your local bookmarks, you don&#x27;t have to create an account on a website.<p>It&#x27;s ideal if you use your bookmarks as reminders for cool links (articles, blog posts, websites) that you want to read later, but never really do.<p>If you synchronize your bookmarks with your Google account, you can add a bookmark when you&#x27;re at work and check it out when you&#x27;re home, or add a bookmark on your phone and check it out later from your desktop computer.<p>Also, if you have 100 tabs open, just add them to your bookmarks and you&#x27;ll check them one by one later.
======
bouiboui
Here is the clickable URL:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rewind/oghafdocdml...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rewind/oghafdocdmlkkjipdmnikdcgekjpiapf)

------
bouiboui
I made a landing page too:
[https://rewind.netlify.com/](https://rewind.netlify.com/)

------
lanodan_
Neat, also wasn't that a basic feature of web browsers (sometimes including
history) something like 10 years ago?

------
leshokunin
Just curious, how do you make the bookmarks and such locally?

~~~
bouiboui
I use the Google Chrome API to loop through the user's bookmarks, so you just
have to use Chrome's native system to add bookmarks.

Is that what you meant?

~~~
leshokunin
Sure! Thanks for your answer

------
hncensorsnonpc
Firefox

~~~
bouiboui
You can use the old version on Firefox, which was called "Bookmark Time
Machine": [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/bookmark-
time...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/bookmark-time-
machine/)

If you like it, I can port the new version too, I just need to know there's
some demand because it requires a few hours of work.

